# True siamese algae eater, do they eat endler frys?



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

So, its been a while since my endlers spawn, two of them are loooking huge. They are probably about to pop.


I recently added two true SAE (not false Sae or flying fox) into the tank (caught some bba from new plants) They are true SAEs, they eat bba, they have clear fins, black strip goes from body to tail.


It just suddenly dawned on me. While they are non agressive towards the adult and juvies endlers, will they eat the frys?!

Anyone know? =(...


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine eat about anything prepared... Graze constantly with rainbow and red tail sharks... I still have bba, but that's a personal problem... Hah


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

true sae have the black stripe that goes into the tail. and they may be nice when small and young but get quite mean as they get older and will stop eating algae as they age as well. so yes they very well could go after fry and even the adult endlers when older


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes they will eat anything they can catch and fit into their mouth. quite omnivorous fish but are incredible with all sorts of algae. especially once you spot treat the BBA with peroxide, they'll eat it overnight.

they will surely eat fry when the SAEs get to adult size.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i keep sae with endlers and the fry population hasnt dented one bit, nor have i ever caught them fussing with any other fish. Their bickering only is between one another and it usually ends in a quick glide to the other side of the tank... maybe a two second chase at best.


----------

